# Sage Grulla Filly



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

This is Sage my quarter horse filly. I took these pictures last weekend with my new camera. She had been sick with a cough and snotty nose. I turned her out for a little bit. She is on SMZ's until Thursday and I can't wait. I don't like having to drive back and forth twice a day. Although as long as she's getting better I won't complain too much. She will be fresh come this weekend when I go to ride her. lol


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Blanket (Jan 31, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

She sure has some moves in her! Love her trot, what a cute girl. I noticed in her horse profile they you want to do reining and cow works. She should be awesome! Have fun


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I love her face! She moves beautifully!!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you she is my baby. lol I picked her out at a month and a half old. She is very smooth...like riding a rocking horse. Even her trot is extremely smooth. 

My hopes is to get her into reined cow horse or reining. We'll see how her training goes. I plan on showing her in a few schooling shows in the next couple months. The first one is the end of the month.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

She has such a pretty face. Is she part Arabian?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful little filly you have there! She has a nice refined face, but I don't see arab in her...and the OP said in her first write up that this filly is a QH. How old is she? Sounds like you've picked a very fitting discipline for her, although I'd LOVE to see her run some barrels...VERY nice hind end. How is she to ride? Hope she recovers fast and isn't too fresh for you next weekend!


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

X2 on the nice QH butt! She is a nice looking girl. Looks like she enjoyed her time to run.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous! Of course, I'm partial to duns/buckskins. Will love to see more pictures and hear updates about her.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's a doll! Looks like she's floating : )


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She is beautiful! I want more pics! XD


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. She definitely is not part arabian. She was just mocking them and has a very refined head. 

I'm partial to quarter horses. Big butts and cowy...my kind of horses. lol

She has a great mind. I had an old cowboy start her. Well actually he is more of a horseman. Wonderful with horses not rough and great with any other animal really. He just has a way with them. 

He said with all the horses he's trained and rode that she is in the top 10 horses. I said thank you and he was sure to tell me no really I'm not just blowing smoke. lol Made me laugh and smile.

She has a great mind is very willing to learn and please you. Once she knows what you want she puts 110% in effort. That's why I'm taking it slow and easy with her to not blow her mind. Just enough to keep her moving along and from getting bored.

She does have a nice big butt. lol I love her head too. Well I'm bias of her really. She's my baby. 

Shouldn't ask for more pictures because I have HUNDREDS from a foal to present. lol 

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh and she will be two in the end of May.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

:shock: She's barely 20 months old and you're talking about showing her already? I _just_ started trotting my filly and she's turning 3 this spring...at what age did you get your horseman to swing a leg over her back?!

I still think she's a stunning looking mare, but I have to say I'm taken back at her training and being SO young. Feel the same about racing though, can't change anything...so I'ma just shut it and leave it at that.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Opps my bad...she's going to be three in the end of may. Long night at work. lol She was born in 2007. 

She was started in Nov. And nothing hard at that. She is learning the basics of moving her shoulder out, moving her hindend over. Not a lot of loping really...speed control. As in making her extend her walk and not lollygag around. Walk with an arc in circles. Nothing too strenous on her young bones. Of course being this young her knees haven't even closed.

The show she would be going into is a schooling show. It will be for green horses. So not much is expected of them. It's to expose them to the enviroment really.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think it's wonderful to take them to schooling shows for exposure. Nice relaxed way to introduce them to the show world. I am taking my little girl to some fun shows this summer in halter just so she can get out and experience it


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes I agree light training there is nothing wrong with. I have high hopes and plans for Sage so I refuse to rush her and blow her mind. 

I don't plan on sending her out to a reining or reined cow horse trainer until next spring. This year will just be getting control over her body and letting her grow. Just light riding until then.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

0.0 She is beautiful! I absolutely adore her color.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I love her colour! Grulla's are my favourites


----------



## wrangler11 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sage is beautiful. I love how she moves. She sure has a gorgeous trot. I think she would be amazing as a cow horse... I love the idea of bringing young horses to schooling shows to get the out and about and exposed to different environments...


I love her colour... I want her  lol


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha...
All I have to say is....if she ends up missing I didn't do it...lol
I love the 7th pic in your first set!
The light on her eye was just perrrrfffeccttt.
I love the Grulla's too.
We have a prison inmate program in my town for wild mustangs and every now and then I look at the up coming auction horses....I drool over the Grulla's

You got a special lil horse there. What a looker and a mover...or hah a mover and a shaker...lol
Halfpass


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I love the coloring


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

im so jelaous ! i want a grulla ! shes goooooorgeous


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

OK coming 3 year old that sounds ok...had me worried for a second! LOL I was also going to mention that she's the thickest 2 year old I've ever seen...

Sounds like you have a good solid plan for her, and based on her being ready, not where you want to be. I tip my hat to you. Too many people want their cow and reining horses competing in shows by age 2 and I just don't see the need for it when you can wait another year or two and ensure the horse is still sound at age 6. I'd love to see some riding pictures/videos from next weekend when you ride! LOL you said she'd have some spunk!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh wow she is beautiful!!  I love grullas!


----------



## Mare in foal (Jan 27, 2010)

She is too cute! How tall is she? in the pictures she looks pretty little.. Oh and I would LOVE to see pics or videos of you riding her also!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so pretty! I am also partial to grullas . What camera are you using? you mentioned you got a new one.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

lol I'm not too worried bout her really this weekend. She has never offered to buck or anything of that matter. I don't have any recent pictures of me riding her. No-one to take pictures for me...and I can't seem to keep my brother focused when I get him to take pictures. lol Although with my new camera I want to try and ride in the cutting arena because there is a camera/video recording booth there. I want to try and set my camera on the tripod to get a decent focus then just ride after starting it. lol That could be iffy but I'd like to try it. My new camera is a Canon 7D. It is my new baby. These pictures were my first try out with it in the indoor. There is a ranch horse or cutting show this weekend. I'll be there to take pictures. 

I do have a short video of her from last week in the arena the same day I took the pictures. I was playing with the camera and she was running around...and coughing. She did a flying lead change even. She is very well balanced. lol I'll see if I can get it online. 

I refuse to push her and ruin her. She is too nice of a horse to do that to. My trainer; Kenny, loves her to pieces...he calls her "Stinkweed" meaning Sage. lol It's funny to listen to him talk to her....it's almost like it's his kid. 

She is about 14.3 right now. She is butt high at the moment and I would guess she'll end up at about 15.0-15.1. Plus when I did the tape test it said 15.0 which is perfect for me. Her sire is 15.3 and her dam is 15.2. Right now tape weight is 980 pounds. She has nice thick knees and cannon bones. She is teething right now too.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok I found some pictures and photobucket uploaded the video. So I'll post it as well. You'll be able to see her flying lead change and then get to hear her cough. lol

This was my first ride on her. In these pictures we were working on rolling her back. Just acouple of them to help her understand when asked to turn into the fence and then reins given to her to follow through with speed. She learned quickly. lol (Kenny was helping give her a little insentive. lol) These were the only pictures in focus. My brother was too busy taking pictures of the tractor and mountains...go figure. 

Sitting back and getting ready to turn her


















This was the next weekend that I rode her. 


















Right before her roll back


















Finished for the day









Her video


----------

